# Brittany Palmer trades in WEC bikini for a new UFC one



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

She instantly becomes the hottest UFC girl ever.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmm me likey


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

mmmmmboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs..........

Did you say something?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

you dont like her breastises?


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

oh man.

the things i would do for an homemade amateur flick featuring brittany and arianny. 
(think miss universe scandal vid)

...speaking of which, think ima go watch that right about now...:happy03:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

xeberus said:


> you dont like her breastises?


I do like them breasteses. (I actually had to look that word up although I kinda had a feeling it was a synonym for boobs. :thumb02: )


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I do like them breasteses. (I actually had to look that word up although I kinda had a feeling it was a synonym for boobs. :thumb02: )


thats a real word?!?! 

yess big bresteses in tight vesteses :thumb02:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

wowzerzzzzz


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

ok.... ima get crap for this... but holy sheeeit thats a terrible boob job...... things are like up to her clavicle!!!! so not the hottest ring girl..... oh id still make an amature porn with her no doubt..... but no way on being hottest ring girl.... Logan blows her outta the water!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> ok.... ima get crap for this... but holy sheeeit thats a terrible boob job...... things are like up to her clavicle!!!! so not the hottest ring girl..... oh id still make an amature porn with her no doubt..... but no way on being hottest ring girl.... Logan blows her outta the water!


hey maybe its the top that pushes em like that :confused02:

either way did you check out my rep? ;D


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> hey maybe its the top that pushes em like that :confused02:
> 
> either way did you check out my rep? ;D


pushups dont make them go that far up...... as i said them bad boys point at the clavicles....


yes i did... i dont wanna show how much of a dork i am out in reg alnd, so ill pm in a bit hehe


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Aldo who? We are getting her.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

xeberus said:


> thats a real word?!?!
> 
> yess big bresteses in tight vesteses :thumb02:


Urban dictionary :thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

feelgood said:


> oh man.
> 
> (think miss universe scandal vid)


Wow...that was great (didn't know it existed). I love seeing people from different countries work things out peacefully.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

nah...still prefer arianny...not that i wouldnt do the most illegal things with her if i could, but if i had to choose between her and arianny...

arianny>>>>>>>>>>>>> all

also her boobs are nicer (ariannys)..i agree with the person who said those boobs are kinda...way too obviously fake since they just dont look right still incredibly awesome though:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My god she is gorgeous. I am still an Arianny fan, but I do have to say that them two together are an incredible combination!


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

This is why I want to be a ******* fighter. :thumb02:


Smoking hot girl.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> She instantly becomes the hottest UFC girl ever.


u are so fickle this broad isnt on ali, arianny, logan or racheal leah level stop it


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

That made me touch my penis.......


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've always thought she was the hottest ring girl (after Logan Stanton).


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Picture that next to besides Arianny:



























Dear lord!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my. What happens when you put two drop dead gorgeous women beside each other? 

I bet they are going to have pillow fights in their bra and panties every time there is an event.

 I can dream.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hopefully they get rid of the other ring girl with the face of a man.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Things are looking up, what a great year 2011 will be


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I would pay a ton of money to have ariany and her makeout. Good God the power those two have....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Do Like


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

This is in no way racial- but she can replace Shondella anytime.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> This is in no way racial- but she can replace Shondella anytime.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> I've always thought she was the hottest ring girl (after Logan Stanton).


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggg ya. we on the same page broheem.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> This is in no way racial- but she can replace Shondella anytime.


Is that her name? I don't like her either. Horse face and her butt is too small.

Nice thighs, though. 

PS: really no need to mention that disliking her has nothing to do with race. Not finding someone as attractive as another person, even when it *does* have to with race is still not racist.

You can say "I don't find white/black/purple people attractive" and not be racist at all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

chandella is in great shape but she's not very pretty in the face. i also am really creeped out by her treasure trail, she needs to shave that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chandella could be named Chad with that face. Nice bidy though.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> chandella is in great shape but she's not very pretty in the face. i also am really creeped out by her treasure trail, she needs to shave that.


You'd think the UFC would have an in-house expert waxer on call 24/7,with all the skin those girls are expected to show.

I don't get why I still see cheap, bad boob jobs at this level. It's like they got them when their babydaddy paid for them when they were 18 and never upgraded.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> You'd think the UFC would have an in-house expert waxer on call 24/7,with all the skin those girls are expected to show.
> 
> I don't get why I still see cheap, bad boob jobs at this level. It's like they got them when their babydaddy paid for them when they were 18 and never upgraded.


I wish I didn't have to see boob jobs at all. They never look right and pretty girls make themselves look strange


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

We need Arianny, Brittany, and Logan for the perfect trio of sexyness.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> You'd think the UFC would have an in-house expert waxer on call 24/7,with all the skin those girls are expected to show.
> 
> I don't get why I still see cheap, bad boob jobs at this level. It's like they got them when their babydaddy paid for them when they were 18 and never upgraded.



The UFC pays jack sh#t to these girls for "wages." I doubt they're making any money at all, aside from having their travel expenses paid.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> The UFC pays jack sh#t to these girls for "wages." I doubt they're making any money at all, aside from having their travel expenses paid.


I bet these girls get more money for holding a sign than your average prelim fighter. Plus they get a lot of exposure and thus other model jobs.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I bet these girls get more money for holding a sign than your average prelim fighter. Plus they get a lot of exposure and thus other model jobs.


Ridiculous. I doubt they get more than a few hundred dollars in cash, outside of traveling expenses such as hotel and airfare. 

It's just a platform to get modeling deals, sell a little bit of merchandise, and ahem, who knows what else.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Ridiculous. I doubt they get more than a few hundred dollars in cash, outside of traveling expenses such as hotel and airfare.
> 
> It's just a platform to get modeling deals, sell a little bit of merchandise, and ahem, who knows what else.



I think you're full of it sir  I'm sure they make a very comfortable living. Arianny owns her own house and rents another in Huntington Beach, and it's not like she's doing tons of work on the side. Zuffa undoubtedly has them on salary.

"a few hundred dollars in cash" and expenses? lol. right.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't bash fake tits until you've had em smashed into your face and wrapped around your man unit. Then tell me fake tits still suck.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thank you uncle dana, if you get me back edith too you will make me a very happy boy


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thank you uncle dana, if you get me back edith too you will make me a very happy boy


here is a man who appreciates fake tits!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> Don't bash fake tits until you've had em smashed into your face and wrapped around your man unit. Then tell me fake tits still suck.


Been there done that, and I still prefer the real deal. To me there are both physical and mental reasons for it. I don't like the synthetic feel of an implant, and I don't like the thought that in terms of bodyweight percentage, she is a little less woman and a little more RealDoll compared to a natural. 

From a looks point of view I've seen some really nice fake boobs though, although the majority don't fall into that category, and definitely not when you can see the upper edge of the implant sticking out below the clavicle.

But of course, everybody's got their own taste.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

dammit, dude. don't post shit like this! i was about to go meet some friends but now... now that'll have to wait an extra 15 minutes... it needs to be done.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gosuu said:


> dammit, dude. don't post shit like this! i was about to go meet some friends but now... now that'll have to wait an extra 15 minutes... it needs to be done.


someones gonna have one strong arm in 15 mins


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

xeberus said:


> you dont like her breastises?





xeberus said:


> yess big bresteses in tight vesteses :thumb02:












Smeagol?? Is that you????


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> ok.... ima get crap for this... but holy sheeeit thats a terrible boob job...... things are like up to her clavicle!!!! so not the hottest ring girl..... oh id still make an amature porn with her no doubt..... but no way on being hottest ring girl.... Logan blows her outta the water!


DUDE!
That was a one of the bravest things i've ever seen.
Saying those things! :laugh:

I think her boobs are perfect.
And she is so freakin hot! I don't care, she could be missing a boob and i would still do her!
She looks just perfect in this pic:









And the whole pic from her Twitter account:









PS: guys...guys...don't forget Rachelle Leah!!!
My favorite Rachelle Leah pic:  oooooohhhh daaaamn 







:happy01:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Smeagol?? Is that you????


my.... precious... :confused05:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> This is in no way racial- but she can replace Shondella anytime.


y cant they just have 3 octagon girls like they have in the past? obviously u know it is racial 


PheelGoodInc said:


>


look at the brave keyboard warrior go, u are so hilarious with that :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thats the worlds most racist gif and i must have it, only for jokes im not a mississippi farmhand


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

this is better and especially because it is from a legit KFC ad


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG.... She is really beautiful. My favorite is still Rachelle Leah though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> Don't bash fake tits until you've had em smashed into your face and wrapped around your man unit. Then tell me fake tits still suck.


Dude one of the most dissapointing boob-related moments of my life was the first time I grabbed fake tits. It was my bachelor party and I was getting my ??? lapdance of the night. She was a little blonde in school girl outfit who had what seemed to be average sized boobs.

Once I got grabby and the shirt came off they were ROCK HARD. I was slightly turned off just by how hard and immovable they were. They were like just....there...

That's one of the main reasons I don't like them....they always seem to feel "off".



UFC_OWNS said:


> thank you uncle dana, if you get me back edith too you will make me a very happy boy


Oh god I just don't understand why people like Edith. I mean to each his own, but even fake boobs aside, I think she has a very unattractive face. 

I mean this:









vs this:










Just not even in the same spectrum for me. Edith is just ugly in comparison (not actually ugly, just in comparison...remember we are comparing beautiful people here so don't jump on me lol).



TheGreg said:


> here is a man who appreciates fake tits!


Would you guys both not prefer real tits if they are the same size, though?



Couchwarrior said:


> Been there done that, and I still prefer the real deal. To me there are both physical and mental reasons for it. I don't like the synthetic feel of an implant, and I don't like the thought that in terms of bodyweight percentage, she is a little less woman and a little more RealDoll compared to a natural.
> 
> From a looks point of view I've seen some really nice fake boobs though, although the majority don't fall into that category, and definitely not when you can see the upper edge of the implant sticking out below the clavicle.
> 
> But of course, everybody's got their own taste.


Very well said, my friend.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Would you guys both not prefer real tits if they are the same size, though?


Katy Perry says yes.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

She has very nice boobs.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Dude one of the most dissapointing boob-related moments of my life was the first time I grabbed fake tits. It was my bachelor party and I was getting my ??? lapdance of the night. She was a little blonde in school girl outfit who had what seemed to be average sized boobs.
> 
> Once I got grabby and the shirt came off they were ROCK HARD. I was slightly turned off just by how hard and immovable they were. They were like just....there...
> 
> ...


damn that second girl looks like a tranny...sorry but whoever thinks she is hot is kinda weird...at least in that pic...id say she is a he...maybe it is a tranny:confused02:

idk...but how can any1 prefer her over arianny?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sweet mother of God.


----------

